# Now that is torture



## Darin (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/opinion/19lockwood.html?_r=1&ref=opinion

Guess, you need to wear off anywhere you go in case you get captured.
This is a pretty screwed up story but I thought I would share it.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 19, 2009)

*FIXT!*







:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 19, 2009)

Theres a guy in the UK they call the naked rambler, He walked the lenth of the country naked, He was arrested many times.
He walked up the East coast, They should have punished him by sending him up the West coast in Midge season!
Those things will drive you insane!
I carry repellant and a Noseeum head/body net! In my van at all times.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's a travisty when the American government releases details of terror suspect interrogation tactics and torture to the public and media. When the victims of 9/11 families sifted thru bits of stone, steel and the remains of their loved ones i dont think then or now was it in their mind to have mercy on terrorists. That's the problem...media overdramatizes anything that goes on and rarely tells the real story. When it comes to thugs, murderers,rapists..who cares, give em their own medicine! Like Charlie Daniels said in the song "Simple Man", tie em to a stump and let the rattlers and the bugs and the alligators do the rest! I tell ya it's horrible lately with all these murder suicides goin on, but at least the sorry sob took his life and that's one more nasty freak that the tax payer dosn't have to feed, clothe,bath,house,entertain,etc. for 99years. Just my 2 cents.


----------

